# Scripts from El Shaddai (new album available on iTunes)



## Ishido (May 17, 2014)

i would like to announce the release of my album "scripts from el shaddai"

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/scrip ... d879482108

it was an awesome journey with outstanding artists like nik kershaw, michael sadler(SAGA), tina guo, alex pfeffer, ivan torrent, julie elven, laurie ann haus, david christiansen any many more...

quote deane ogden:

"...one release that i'm particularly excited about this week is ryo ishido's new album "scripts from el shaddai." this album is OUTSTANDING. it really is.

i do my best to avoid comparing art, but for you music lovers who can appreciate cinematic instrumental music or powerful theatrical-style vocal-based stuff like murray head's "chess" or sort of what might be like a contemporary modernized pink floyd, you are going to love ryo's music.

i like to describe it to people as "auditory surrealism". it's available now everywhere and you should download a copy. it's stunning, detailed stuff. ryo invited me to play drums on the last two tunes from the album and i had such a blast working with him, he's a masterful writer, musician, and producer... "

other reviews:

"...i'm not a fan of so-called "epic" music, and though this album could be categorized as that by someone on a quick preview, it's actually much more than that. in fact, it's the antithesis of that, in many ways. 

this is detailed, intricate and involving music. it's an experience and it folds you into it. the depth and denisty of ryo ishido's production techniques are extensive and carefully precise. music surrealism - that's what it is. a trip through a landscape you won't hear anywhere else..."

---------------

"...from start to finish, this is nuclear in energy and scale. but at the core of every piece is a fragment of our human fragility. this is big music with big meaning, delivered in hollywood A-list cinematic style..."

---------------


----------

